# Varmints Inc. Deathpunch, Superpup and Dawn Patrol



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Got a couple calls up for sale.

First up is the Deathpunch open reed distress. My standard open reed call. This is a small open reed call machined by me in my shop from Delrin. It has a 5/8" toneboard with a 5/32" square air channel. It also has a 5/8" bore. It can go high pitched cottontail to raspy jack. This call is easy to blow as well.​These are 15 bucks +2 bucks to ship.( I have these 2 posted on another board so I will go with the first response)​







​








​
Next is a couple of my diaphragm howlers. I make these on a competition press designed for turkey calls. These are easy to use with a little practice, and I am keeping the price low on these.​*All of these are 5 bucks each + 2 bucks to ship (any quantity, mixed or matched) *​
The *Superpup *does puppy howls, but will also great pup barks, whines and ki-yis Its a lightweight 2 reed call with a small puppy sound.​







​
Next is the *Dawn Patrol* 2 reed howler. It is a medium pitched call that does great young adult vocals. This call does great ki-yis.​







​








​
I have 3 each of these ready to ship, more if ya want.​I take Paypal, check or mo.​Thanks!​Mark​
A couple quickie sound files I did on my phone today:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avgjGjjhFtI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I got both of these diaghrams and they are great a buddy tried the dawn patrol and quickly had me order him 5.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice job on those.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys : )


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

I each Superpup and Dawn Patrol sold, thank you!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have tried a few diaphragm calls. These are by far the best!


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

1 Deathpunch left. Ill ship it free if anyone wants it.
Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

hey guys these are great sounding calls, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Ed, actually, I will also throw in a pup diaphragm call with it. I have decided not to make any diaphragm stuff (except turkey ) due to conflict with another maker.
Mark


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I will take it if still available


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

You got it Bigdrowdy, just let me know where to send em.
Mark


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

PM sent Great callI already have 1 I just cant find it(grand kds Ya Know!)


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hate to hear that Mark. I dont really understand because we all make calls and theres no conflict on here that I know of. We all share opinons and even help each other when we can. But the final decision is yours and I respect that. Well if I need more guess I will call them Turkey Calls. LOL


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Ed, its has nothing to do with this board at all. 
Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Then why not sell them on here ?


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Long story..sent you a pm.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah I want one of those turkey calls that make a rabbit distress. LOL


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Code name : Rubber Ducky.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL


----------

